# Getting nervous about foaling...feeling stupid...silly questions



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 4, 2008)

I know with this being our second foaling season I should already know the answers to these questions and I feel stupid for not knowing the answers! OH! But with our first foal being due any time now, I'm getting nervous and would appreciate some info.






So, here are my questions:

What is the difference between the RH factor issue and the IgG thing? I realize you use the blood from the cord mixed with colostrum to check the RH factor, but is it the same thing the vet tests for when they do the IgG test?

What is the product Foal Response used for?

What do you dip the stump in? Iodine? Nalvason? If Iodine, what strength? Mine says 5%.

If you have a red bag, what do you use to break it open with? I've heard it's too tough to tear with your hands.

What lubricant do you find is the best for when you have to go in the reposition the foal?

Thanks in advance for everyone's help! Last year I got myself so worked up over this foaling stuff



that I swore I wasn't going to breed any mares for this year. But of course I did and now I have 3 babies coming! OH! I don't learn my lessons very easily.


----------



## Mona (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the difference between the RH factor issue and the IgG thing? I realize you use the blood from the cord mixed with colostrum to check the RH factor, but is it the same thing the vet tests for when they do the IgG test?

The IgG test shows the levels of the foals immunity at birth, and will tell if they need a "boost". The RH Factor thing means the milk...actually, it's not the milk, but is the colostrum that is the problem, is basically poisonous to the foal. You can mix a few drops of blood from the placenta into some of the mare's first milk. If it mixes when swished around, all is well, if it stays separated, it is BAD and the foal must not be allowed to nurse. You will need to get an alternative means of colostrum for the foal, and muzzle it for the first 24-48 hours so it cannot drink it's dam's milk. After the colostum leaves the mare, the foal can resume nursing. You need to bottle feed for that first 24-48 hours with a milk substitute of milk from another mare if available.

What is the product Foal Response used for?

I think the Foal Response is to give the boost needed for low IgG levels.(I have never used it, but I think that is what it is, if I remember correctly)

What do you dip the stump in? Iodine? Nalvason? If Iodine, what strength? Mine says 5%.

I use a 3% Iodine. I have it in a pump spray bottle, that the strength of the spray can be adjusted on from a mist to a strong squirt. I prefer the "squirt" or heavy spray setting as then it is easier to really saturate the navel without fighting the foal to get the cord dipped. I think others use a stronger strength, so I bet you are OK with your 5%. Others also use other methods of disinfecting the umbilical stump. (different product types)

If you have a red bag, what do you use to break it open with? I've heard it's too tough to tear with your hands.

I have heard people use a popsicle stick sharpened to a point to do that. Anything sharp though will do in a pinch.

What lubricant do you find is the best for when you have to go in the reposition the foal?

I use J-Lube. It is a powder that is mixed with water when needed. A very small amount goes a LONG, LONG way!!!

Good Luck with your foaling season, to you, and everyone!!


----------



## Mona (Feb 4, 2008)

I see you also had enemas in your title. As a rule, I do not give them routinely. I only give them if I see the foal straining unproductivly. It seems the little boys have far more trouble getting their first poops out than the fillies do, so I watch them even more carefully.



I buy a fleet baby enema and then I keep the little bottle to clean and use more than once. You can also use a little "bulb" type of enema. I lubricate the end well with KY jelly and insert the nozzle and go from there.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Feb 4, 2008)

The IgG is actually tested for after the foal has had colostrum as the test is to see if the foal has absorbed enough of the mothers antibodies to be able to mount an immune response if it comes into contact with a virus or what not. I am not sure what foal response is but it will not boost immune levels, it may help the immune system and natural gut flora but it will not help in regards to immunity that the foal gets from its mother. The most important thing is to get the foal to suckle and get colostrum. The RH factor is when the foals is "allergic" to the mothers antibodies. When the foal takes in the colostrum its body mounts an immune response to the mothers antibodies. You can either supplement a foal with colostrum from a mare that has the same antibodies or the vet will come out and the foal can have a plasma transfer with the nessesary antibodies needed for protection. The plasma transfer also happens if the foals igG levels are low after 15 hours post colostrum. The best time for the foal to get colostrum is 6 hours post birth as the foals intestine is "open" and will absorb the most antibodies. after about 12- 15 hours the antibodies are not able to be absorbed but do help with local immunity in the gut.

As for red bag Ive also heard of popsicle sticks.

For lube - K-y works too!

GOod luck!

Masako


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 4, 2008)

Mona said:


> I see you also had enemas in your title. As a rule, I do not give them routinely. I only give them if I see the foal straining unproductivly. It seems the little boys have far more trouble getting their first poops out than the fillies do, so I watch them even more carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> I buy a fleet baby enema and then I keep the little bottle to clean and use more than once. You can also use a little "bulb" type of enema. I lubricate the end well with KY jelly and insert the nozzle and go from there.


Thanks Mona, I did have a question about the enema. I wondered how many of you give one as a matter or course or only when you see there is a potential problem.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 4, 2008)

> Thanks Mona, I did have a question about the enema. I wondered how many of you give one as a matter or course or only when you see there is a potential problem.


We only give one when the foal is straining or if it's pushing the time frame that we look for the first poop and there hasn't been one.. I know several breeders (minis and full size) who routinely give an enema to their foals right after birth every time..


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 5, 2008)

Mona answered all your questions well.

I am one who gives an enema routinely. I want the black sticky meconium out as soon as possible. A friend of mine had a foal get really constipated as he did not pass the meconium in a timely manner. Usually that is all that is needed.

If you are uncomfortable with the chemicals in the enema you can get a bulb syringe and use a healthy squirt of dish soap and warm water and get pretty good results with that. I will use that if the foal is still straining after I give an enema as I dont like to give the extra chemicals.

And I use Nolvasan Solution on the navel.


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2008)

Can this be pinned or moved to the "Best Of" board? This is a really good thread!


----------



## kaykay (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Nalvascon to treat stumps as Iodine can be dangerous if it spills etc. I also clean the bottom of the hooves with it. I have heard new foals can pick up bacteria from their soft hooves so I figure it cant hurt.

I had a red bag last year and I ripped it open with my hands. It actually tore very easy. The thing to know with red bags is their oxygen has been cut off so they are probably blue with the tongue hanging out. (ours was) so I gave him mouth to mouth and got him going as soon as I got him out. Hes fine and out playing as I type this.

I always give an enema unless they pass it before I give it. We have found that colts especially have a hard time and usually have to have 2-3 enemas. Once they pass meconium they can concentrate on sucking. We have found most foals wont nurse well until they have that first bowel movement.

We also syringe a little milk out and give it to the foal to give them that burst of energy

I bought a huge thing of lubricant at tsc made for positioning foals and cows. Dang I cant remember the name now but it works a lot better then vaseline.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 5, 2008)

> I also clean the bottom of the hooves with it. I have heard new foals can pick up bacteria from their soft hooves so I figure it cant hurt.


We dip the hooves as well


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you all using Nolvasan scrub? And if so, do you rinse it? I'm planning to use betadine on the stumps, but that thing about dipping the hooves in Nalvascon sounds like something I'd want to do.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 5, 2008)

We use the 5% Iodine on the navel.

Milk a little bit from mom and feed it to baby to give it a boost in looking for the nipple.

The baby gets a shot of selenium (as we live in a zero selenium region.).

Mom gets a half dose of banamine and wormed with Ivermectin. Then, offered some grain.

Most of the mini babies get an enema, but often the pony babies poop so quickly we don't need to. We buy the Infant Fleet Enema, dump out the contents and use the applicator with a mixture of 1/2 mineral oil, 1/2 warm water, and a drop of dishsoap.

We keep a pair of surgical scissors in the foaling kit, but when we did have a Red Bag, Larry was here and ripped it with his hands.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Iodine in a spray bottle and spray the umbilical stump good and then I spray each hoof mainly on the bottoms where it's still soft..

Thankfully we haven't had a redbag, but I've read up on it a lot so hopefully IF we were ever presented with one I'll know what to do.. Still scary though, and I hope and pray we'll never be in that position..


----------



## kaykay (Feb 5, 2008)

Jill we just get the huge bottle at tsc and the label says to use in cleaning stalls etc. We also use this to clean all stalls before foaling season with a pressure washer. It kills bacteria that even bleach wont get. Some people dilute it but I was told by my vet to use it full strength on navels etc. I do not rinse it. I have found that it dries up the navel stump much faster then Iodine not sure if anyone else thinks that too?

Its so funny because now everytime I smell it I think of foaling


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks





I'll go to TSC and get a bottle of it (or use my betadine) on their feet



What I have by that name is a shampoo kind of thing so that's probably not the right stuff.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!





I've updated my notebook that I keep in my foaling kit!


----------



## wildoak (Feb 7, 2008)

The best thing in my foaling kit is Theresa Jones' book, The Complete Foaling Manual. I still pull it out and reread it every year.....good thing to do while watching mares and waiting...and waiting.....





I generally use diluted Nolvasan to disinfect too. The only thing that Nolvasan and most of the disinfectants don't get (talking disinfecting stalls) is organic matter, ie manure, dirt, etc. Gets the walls, and cleaned surfaces but the gal at my feed store told me last year there is something they have that kills bacteria even in organic matter. Time to find out what it is.

Jan


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 7, 2008)

Jill said:


> Can this be pinned or moved to the "Best Of" board? This is a really good thread!


I'd like to second this. This is an amazing thread.


----------

